# Dog Boxes



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Looking to buy a 3 dog, dog tail gate type box. Looking at Dlux dog box. Has anyone tried out Dlux boxes, are they any good or bad??? Thanks


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Check out some of the comments on DDLUX in another topic. Nothing bad just might not be the same quality as other manufactures.

http://www.retrievertraining.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=30438&sid=ab4b05cf577eabfba2aa790b28aba388


----------



## heavyhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Love my D'Lux box!!! Dogs a re cool in the summer and warm in the winter, no problems with "grey" dogs. Box has held up real well over the last year really well. I just ordered a second box to go with my existing. Order one hole bigger than you think you need!!
Grant


----------



## huntestaholic (Jan 16, 2006)

*dlux*

I am on my second 3 dog box from them and have just ordered a trailor. Have had nothing but good results.


----------

